
Apple lobbied EU to delay common smartphone charger - tomcart
https://euobserver.com/news/144538
======
NikkiA
Given USB-C and "power delivery" we might actually have been a little hasty to
settle on micro USB.

~~~
YUMad
Well, it was either micro USB, or USB-C + time machine.

~~~
NikkiA
less than 3 years difference, my point was that the market was moving fast
enough that it might have made sense to sit back and wait - usb was already
sub-optimal for charging in 2009.

But on the other hand, the mobile charger thing was a complete shambles, and
there were more players then, each with their own proprietary 'standard',
something needed doing.

(and in the end, it's not 'law', it's a Memorandum of Intent, a gentleman's
agreement among the industry, so collectively saying 'USB C is where we're
going now' probably doesn't require a long drawn out legislative process - and
the logic behind why apple doesn't follow the MoI applies to USB C anyway)

